

Shown HN: Online Markdown Code Editor - symisc_devel
http://markdown.vidcat.org/

======
ColinWright
I type some text - nothing happens. I hit "Submit", nothing happens.

<fx: shrug />

I leave ... Did anyone else make it work?

~~~
yebyen
I had your same experience, then I opened the syntax guide in another window
and indented something four spaces, tried again. It rendered the very simple
markdown as HTML.

Pretty good. I might show this to my friend who is trying to learn Javascript,
doesn't know any HTML or Markdown now, probably will need to learn both,
slightly interested in parsing and parse trees, but I don't know how useful it
is.

I wouldn't put this on the front page though.

